
Advice for applying to Y combinator - by Justin Kan (Kiko co-founder) - sharpshoot
http://jkanstyle.com/2006/09/13/advice-for-applying-to-y-combinator/
======
JasonBerlinsky
It is my understanding that the application process puts less initial weight
on the demo than the application itself (based on the text preceding the
application itself). However, Justin says that a good demo is the key to
acceptance. Should a good application not come first, based on the wording of
the application?

Jason Berlinsky

~~~
timg
I am betting that competition is so stiff at this point that you'd seriously
hurt your chances by not having a slick demo.

~~~
JasonBerlinsky
Well, the demo is not everything. According to this article, you must also be
able to change ideas and trains of thought. What good will a demo do if you
are ultimately going to change your train of thought and move on to something
else?

~~~
sharpshoot
Demos are great to crstallise thoughts and really build the platform for your
application. Don't underestimate the value of the experience gained by putting
put a demo. Afterall, you want to build something people use - you can't do
that with an idea.

We've got a number of applications around the same core bunch of ideas.
prototyping one application and getting people using it couldn't be a better
validation of one's ability to execute when it comes to Y combinator. Lying
back on an idea and waiting doesn't show anyone you want to make it happen.

If your idea changes - well it just means you've proved you can execute
before. Get a demo out even if its very rough (anything is). Just start!

------
danielha
I believe the application is the more important part. But a demo can let the
know that you've done more than dream. It would say that you have, at the very
least, gone further than conceptualize and thought about implementation.

